# Firestone Pilot



## tech549 (Feb 14, 2016)

just picked this up this morning all orginal paint good shape think its a 1940 or 41 any info would be appreciated .haven't seen many of these,no tank or light.thanks paul


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice 41 Firestone Huffman great grab


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Feb 14, 2016)

scott,damn,you're good!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2016)

He is the undisputed king of all huffman. Long live the king!


----------



## dogdart (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice find                     not to hi -jack the thread , but ... I have basically the same bike badged as a Western Flyer , it also has the blade forks that are obviously original , Were these forks just a lower price/model thing , as opposed to the traditional cast Huffman forks ?


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice Paul,that was a good snag.I bet it will clean up nicely.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 20, 2016)

did a quick cleaning,serviced all the bearing and some new tires,some paint loss on fenders,but cleaned up nice


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 20, 2016)

Very nice,cleaned up nicely .Digging the new tires,they really compliment it.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 20, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Very nice,cleaned up nicely .Digging the new tires,they really compliment it.[/QU   ya dale,my wife picked up the mail yesterday and had 4 boxes of bike parts, wasn't happy,so I let her decide on the tires blk or white,and she has to take the first test ride,couldnt argue with that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Bike cleaned up nicely. BTW what happened to the pedals that were on it? Not original to the bike but cool. I'd be interested if you are not going to use them. V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Feb 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Bike cleaned up nicely. BTW what happened to the pedals that were on it? Not original to the bike but cool. I'd be interested if you are not going to use them. V/r Shawn



 shawn I am going to hold on to the pedals for now.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2016)

now if you could find a black and cream tank, you'd be set!
most of these were maroon, seeing a black one is kinda cool.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 20, 2016)

ya scott would love to find one,have been looking ,if you know of anyone that might have one could you let me know.thanks paul


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 28, 2016)

Damn excellent bike! Huffmans are my fav. That seat is earlier though. If you find the correct seat and sell this please let me know


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

tech549 said:


> did a quick cleaning,serviced all the bearing and some new tires,some paint loss on fenders,but cleaned up nice
> 
> View attachment 287446



Cool rider!  Nice new shoes on that bad boy.


----------

